# Jodie Marsh



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Victory for bodybuilding Jodie Marsh after training in Hemel Hempstead12-259 Eddie Abbew and Carmen Knights standing by Jodie Marsh at their Hemel Hempstead gym.

Published on *Friday 22 June 2012 11:00*

FORMER Page Three girl Jodie Marsh has just won a major bodybuilding championship in the States - with the help of her two Hemel Hempstead trainers.

She came top in her category in the International Natural Bodybuilding Federation championships in Washington DC - but only after months of training with Eddie Abbew and Carmen Knights.

The winners of Mr and Miss Great Britain trained Jodie at Eddie Abbew's Olympian Gym in Marlowes Shopping Centre, left.

Eddie said: "I am very happy, as I do not think a lot of people were expecting her to do it.

"A lot of people thought she was just doing it for publicity, but you cannot do this for publicity, because the lifestyle is too demanding and stringent.

"Jodie Marsh was a party girl and has had to completely change her life."


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

She's got her own protein out apparently.


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

vtec_yo said:


> She's got her own protein out apparently.


It's probably stored discharge, a collection of all the man fat she accumulated over the years.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

seen some prices on twitter and it's not cheap

she really needs to sort that chest out


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Eddie and Carmen came out of this very well and seemed incredibly professional and motivated !


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Massive tits.


----------



## Big_Killers (Mar 12, 2012)

http://www.jstjodie.co.uk/index.php?main_page=index&zenid=st61jbpo8d35dti9q0l169udf5

Suddenly it all becomes clear.....£69.99 for 2.5KG protein.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

vtec_yo said:


> She's got her own protein out apparently.


shes even got a pre work out with 1.3 dimethylamylamine in it lol she knows how to make a few pound


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Clever girl, thats what it was all about.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

She still gets em out so can't be bad!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I love Eddie (no ****)


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

she putting the hard work in why not make some coin as well some company say heres some cash do you want to front our protein

she looked good need small tit for her frame though


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Eddie is [email protected] hardcre, the only person I have heard of who adds blended steak to his shakes.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

I personally don't like the girl, but credit where credit is due. One day she will lift 70kg but she gets stuck on 69 as its a mouthful!


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Breda said:


> I love Eddie (no ****)


£1 !!!!!!


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Don't think she has ever done page 3


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

credit where its due .shes has worked hard at this and is rasing her profile a lot.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Big_Idiot said:


> It's probably stored discharge, a collection of all the man fat she accumulated over the years.


And we wonder why no women post anymore.

Are you jealous she looks better than you ?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Big_Idiot said:


> It's probably stored discharge, a collection of all the man fat she accumulated over the years.


Hahaa, this had me laughing out loud. Good to know this place has got such good witted members :lol:

edit: just seen milkys post....no wonder he is billy no mates :lol:


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Sorry did someone say she has done well, she has ruined her body and health, I seriously hope any women reading this do not try and follow in her footsteps, did you guys FF past the trench-mouth bit, I would hate to be the 'professional' who was in charge of her nutrition, I mean seriously !


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Hahaa, this had me laughing out loud. Good to know this place has got such good witted members :lol:
> 
> edit: just seen milkys post....no wonder he is billy no mates :lol:


No not a case of that at all.

Sick of all the pathetic macho bullsh*t goes on in here.

You cant post fu*k all without some bell end thinking its " cool " to come out with this crap.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> No not a case of that at all.
> 
> Sick of all the pathetic macho bullsh*t goes on in here.
> 
> You cant post fu*k all without some bell end thinking its " cool " to come out with this crap.


100% agree, can't like on my phone.

And any woman who does post is instantly swarmed and scoobyed over.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Milky said:


> No not a case of that at all.
> 
> Sick of all the pathetic macho bullsh*t goes on in here.
> 
> You cant post fu*k all without some bell end thinking its " cool " to come out with this crap.


bunch of guys get together that train.....no way you cannot get macho bulls.hit. Really need to lighten up milky. Its going to happen if you like it or not. Its the tone of the forum. Its is THE best forum to log onto to take a look and help a few people, take in some advice from guys such as IB , pscarb, papa, austrain etc. And then laugh your day away at nearly all the other threads. Is what it is and its great at what it is.

No.1 forum for entertainment.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

switch:3226495 said:


> Sorry did someone say she has done well, she has ruined her body and health, I seriously hope any women reading this do not try and follow in her footsteps, did you guys FF past the trench-mouth bit, I would hate to be the 'professional' who was in charge of her nutrition, I mean seriously !


Was that not because she didn't eat any veg... As she was told to do so really and Trully it was her own fault not the "professionals"


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Gridlock said:


> Don't think she has ever done page 3


Good point...

Isn't page three just for the natural lady?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> bunch of guys get together that train.....no way you cannot get macho bulls.hit. Really need to lighten up milky. Its going to happen if you like it or not. Its the tone of the forum. Its is THE best forum to log onto to take a look and help a few people, take in some advice from guys such as IB , pscarb, papa, austrain etc. And then laugh your day away at nearly all the other threads. Is what it is and its great at what it is.
> 
> No.1 forum for entertainment.


I dont need to " lighten up " at all.

We have to respect the fact we did have lits of female memebers who have disappeared because of this crap.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Brook877 said:


> Good point...
> 
> Isn't page three just for the natural lady?


She used to be remember. I liked her tits more before the boob job. But then i like an older lady and they were quite droopy :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Milky said:


> I dont need to " lighten up " at all.
> 
> We have to respect the fact we did have lits of female memebers who have disappeared because of this crap.


Ok, well do something serious about it...or STFU. If all mods/lorian feel the same, instant bans should be handed out for anything that would cause offence to women. All very well pis.sing and moaning. You have a voice in the mod lounge. Us it/all come to an agreement??


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

evad said:


> seen some prices on twitter and it's not cheap
> 
> she really needs to sort that chest out


I'm available if she needs any help in that department :whistling:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> bunch of guys get together that train.....no way you cannot get macho bulls.hit. Really need to lighten up milky. Its going to happen if you like it or not. Its the tone of the forum. Its is THE best forum to log onto to take a look and help a few people, take in some advice from guys such as IB , pscarb, papa, austrain etc. And then laugh your day away at nearly all the other threads. Is what it is and its great at what it is.
> 
> No.1 forum for entertainment.


While that's very true why do such a huge % have a sh1t attitude towards girls. Nothing to do with the general banter which is brilliant, just the sh1t, pathetic comments/attitude every time a girl posts or is mentioned.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

DutchTony said:


> I'm available if she needs any help in that department :whistling:


Ban!!!!! :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Kimball said:


> While that's very true why do such a huge % have a sh1t attitude towards girls. Nothing to do with the general banter which is brilliant, just the sh1t, pathetic comments/attitude every time a girl posts or is mentioned.


Simply because there arnt many girls. Comments made by the lads down the pub as a single female walks past would be similar. Get a whole load of girls in the pub, comments stop.

Fact is, there will never be many girls, cos not many girls want muscle "uk-MUSCLE.co.uk"

"uk-FITNESS" well yeah, would prob get way more females, they become normal and not our "play toy"...comments stop. But who wants a fitness forum?? F.uck that.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Ok, well do something serious about it...or STFU. If all mods/lorian feel the same, instant bans should be handed out for anything that would cause offence to women. All very well pis.sing and moaning. You have a voice in the mod lounge. Us it/all come to an agreement??


Something done, let this be a lesson were not here to be spoken to like were stupid.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

switch said:


> Sorry did someone say she has done well, *she has ruined her body and health*, I seriously hope any women reading this do not try and follow in her footsteps, did you guys FF past the trench-mouth bit, I would hate to be the 'professional' who was in charge of her nutrition, I mean seriously !


how did she do that?

she looks good tho


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Slippy trigger finger hay


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Breda said:


> Slippy trigger finger hay


What do you mean mate ?


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

Milky said:


> Something done, let this be a lesson were not here to be spoken to like were stupid.


Nope...your obviously just here to ruin any kind of banter on the forum.

Since becoming a mod majority of your posts are you being a whiny little b1tch.

Who cares if chicks join then dont stick around thats there choice and not our problem or yours.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Itchy Nips said:


> Nope...your obviously just here to ruin any kind of banter on the forum.
> 
> Since becoming a mod majority of your posts are you being a whiny little b1tch.
> 
> Who cares if chicks join then dont stick around thats there choice and not our problem or yours.


Oh another one.

This is where your wrong.

Its the MODS team to make this forum accesible for EVERYONE not just the men.


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

Milky said:


> *Oh another one.* do you want to elaborate?
> 
> This is where your wrong.
> 
> Its the MODS team to make this forum accesible for EVERYONE not just the men.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Milky said:


> Oh another one.
> 
> This is where your wrong.
> 
> Its the MODS team to make this forum accesible for EVERYONE not just the men.


agreed with this tbh, it amazes me who some fellas react when women join this board, its like they havent had any exposure to the opposite sex before!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Simply because there arnt many girls. Comments made by the lads down the pub as a single female walks past would be similar. Get a whole load of girls in the pub, comments stop.
> 
> Fact is, there will never be many girls, cos not many girls want muscle "uk-MUSCLE.co.uk"
> 
> "uk-FITNESS" well yeah, would prob get way more females, they become normal and not our "play toy"...comments stop. But who wants a fitness forum?? F.uck that.


I guess it depends what sort of group of lads. But yes a lot of your points are true. I do think it's sad that the few who don't want to take part are almost hounded out and also sad if you can't see how pathetic the anti-female posts are.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Itchy Nips said:


> Nope...your obviously just here to ruin any kind of banter on the forum.
> 
> Since becoming a mod majority of your posts are you being a whiny little b1tch.
> 
> Who cares if chicks join then dont stick around thats there choice and not our problem or yours.


That's utter bollox, milky finds the anti women stuff pathetic and detrimental to the board, and ocasionally steps in when people go over the top on a gymgym or scooby hunt. I've been guilty of that other than that I've never known a board where so much is allowed!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Yes certainly.

ONE we as MODS are here for the forum and not here to be reffered too in deragotory terms by someone who doesnt know anything about the goings on behind the scenes.

This issue has been brought up today in the MOD lounge, as we as MODS are sick of the relentless sh*t brought up everytime a woman is mentioned.

WHY shpuld we treat the women on the forum with any less respect than the men ?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> Yes certainly.
> 
> ONE we as MODS are here for the forum and not here to be reffered too in deragotory terms by someone who doesnt know anything about the goings on behind the scenes.
> 
> ...


Not just the mods, there is a big difference between the general banter that goes on, showing up of bullsh1tters and how every post by or about a woman descends in to teenage playground [email protected]


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

If its any consolation I absolutely love women... The more the merrier


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Breda said:


> If its any consolation I absolutely love women... The more the merrier


Think u know somebody that agrees me and scooby, lol


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

Milky said:


> Yes certainly.
> 
> ONE we as MODS are here for the forum and not here to be reffered too in deragotory terms by someone who doesnt know anything about the goings on behind the scenes.
> 
> ...


Im not bothered about any of this i ment elaborate on what you said, hence why i put it on the same line.

you said "oh another one" i put care to elaborate next to this meaning what do you mean by "another one"?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Itchy Nips said:


> Im not bothered about any of this i ment elaborate on what you said, hence why i put it on the same line.
> 
> you said "oh another one" i put care to elaborate next to this meaning what do you mean by "another one"?


Another one who thinks they know better than the MODs as to what goes on in here, the reported posts, the women asking to have there accounts / journals closed etc.

That clear enough /


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Kimball:3226628 said:


> Think u know somebody that agrees me and scooby, lol


Poor guy where is he today... Not seen many female posts so that might have something to do with his absence

The thing with Scoobs is he means no harm but its just cringe worthy when he gets goin


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

so many posts not about Jodie and I still dont how how she ruined her body and health :confused1:

Can somebody enlighten me?


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

thats the forum, even with alot of posts from guy's the first reply always seem to be some sarky taking the **** reply and gets like 10 likes lol happens alot


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

fitrut:3226648 said:


> so many posts not about Jodie and I still dont how how she ruined her body and health :confused1:
> 
> Can somebody enlighten me?


She didn't ruin anything Fitrut... Got some trench mouth but that was because she didnt eat her greens as she was supposed to IIRC


----------



## Jeebo (May 19, 2012)

Jodie Marsh looks hot!!!!


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

well that was a hilarious read, i wanna give every poster on the thread reps just for the entertainment lol can i rep banned members too?

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

Milky said:


> Another one who thinks they know better than the MODs as to what goes on in here, the reported posts, the women asking to have there accounts / journals closed etc.
> 
> That clear enough /


yeah perfectly clear, still i couldnt care less if people delete there accounts, its only a fvckin forum


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Breda said:


> She didn't ruin anything Fitrut... Got some trench mouth but that was because she didnt eat her greens as she was supposed to IIRC


oh ok so she had bad nutrition adviser, didnt have a chance to watch any of her programs, just the short interview on ITV and she looked pretty happy there

I was being sarcastic re ''ruined her body'' as IMO very ridiculous statement on bodybuilding forum 

she looks very good and improved alot in last few months


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Can't stand the woman.

I realise what's she done is hard work but I hate her attitude and her face.

I wouldn't say she's ruined her body. She looked like a boy before surgery - she def looks better now!! But she's just nasty in general.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Im a pi$$ taker i admit, i love the banter and enjoy the forum but many on here go way too far in slating women, some are down right offensive and indeed i find it worrying that it seems to be the norm for some! WTF is their problem?? ofcourse its gunna put women off from this forum, why would they wanna click on a thread only to read some offensive bollox some small cocked virgin with no experience of women has written?

Who knows maybe Miss Marsh would join this forum?she enters comps and would perhaps be an interesting person to have around, i mean she doesnt just talk the talk like most on here she walks the walk so would have more insightful info than a lot of us.

But lets face it if she did join up on here she would be quite rightly horrified at some of your comments. Call yourselves men???

WTF happened to being a gentlemen!!!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Itchy Nips said:


> yeah perfectly clear, still i couldnt care less if people delete there accounts, its only a fvckin forum


no and why should you but for Lorian its not just a " forum " its a business, and as in any business it needs customers old and new.

It also need people to advertise on it and why should they if they feel its not worthwhile ?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

fitrut:3226699 said:


> oh ok so she had bad nutrition adviser, didnt have a chance to watch any of her programs, just the short interview on ITV and she looked pretty happy there
> 
> I was being sarcastic re ''ruined her body'' as IMO very ridiculous statement on bodybuilding forum
> 
> she looks very good and improved alot in last few months


No she had good nutrition advice, she was told to eat veg IIRC but she didn't so any negative health impacts was her own fault

She won the show so yea she looked good in the eye of the judges and that's all that matters really


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

RXQueenie:3226702 said:


> Can't stand the woman.
> 
> I realise what's she done is hard work but I hate her attitude and her face.
> 
> I wouldn't say she's ruined her body. She looked like a boy before surgery - she def looks better now!! But she's just nasty in general.


 Jordan fan in the house lol


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

lukeee said:


> But lets face it if she did join up on here she would be quite rightly horrified at some of your comments. Call yourselves men???
> 
> WTF happened to being a gentlemen!!!!!


exactly! people think they are very cool when they sit on the other side but if you cant say things somebody personally to dont say at all


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

fitrut said:


> so many posts not about Jodie and I still dont how how she ruined her body and health :confused1:
> 
> Can somebody enlighten me?


Maybe the guys don't like it because she looks stronger and healthier than them doesn't look ruined to me!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

fitrut said:


> exactly! people think they are very cool when they sit on the other side but if you cant say things somebody personally to dont say at all


lol can you imagine them if they came face to face with her?? Two faced perhaps :wink:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Breda said:


> No she had good nutrition advice, she was told to eat veg IIRC but she didn't so any negative health impacts was her own fault
> 
> She won the show so yea she looked good in the eye of the judges and that's all that matters really


oh ok I see, bad choice not to follow professional's guideline but she will learn from her mistakes. got to download or find somewhere online, i bet good programs there


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Kimball said:


> Maybe the guys don't like it because she looks stronger and healthier than them doesn't look ruined to me!


You know mate! And she wins comps too, i never knew we had sooo many competition winners on here!


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Can't stand the woman.
> 
> I realise what's she done is hard work but I hate her attitude and her face.
> 
> I wouldn't say she's ruined her body. She looked like a boy before surgery - she def looks better now!! But she's just nasty in general.


Even the women on the board slate women :thumb:


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Can't stand the woman.
> 
> I realise what's she done is hard work but I hate her attitude and her face.
> 
> I wouldn't say she's ruined her body. She looked like a boy before surgery - she def looks better now!! But she's just nasty in general.


I dont know her personally Queenie so couldnt possibly comment on her.. :whistling:


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

hats off to her...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Jodie marsh is sexy, sexy fake boobs, sexy body, face is ..... Meh alright I guess


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

lukeee said:


> lol can you imagine them if they came face to face with her?? Two faced perhaps :wink:


I bet, alot of babbling and wet pants


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

I just really dont understand why people have to make things personal with regards to how someone looks or how there portrayed in a mag or a tv programme.

at the end of the day she is doing well in something we all have a great interest in (thats why were here i thought) so why are people not supportive WHY do we get personal , it really amazes me to be fair...

its like the usual comments towards women on here from guys (why do we get personal) why do we think its ok to constantly throw sexual remarks out there towards the female members ??

Im no angel and i can talk to women (in life) very sexually and personally , bit thats women i know, and that know me...

i certainly wouldnt walk around in everyday life staring at women and shouting "fcuk me i would smash your back doors in" or some other sh1t like that,.,,

a lot of these women on here are in relationships they arent fcukin pieces of sh1t you find on your shoe..

bout time we started treating people with respect and actually acting like you would if you were stood in front of people..

i fear that the internet hardmen, and internet cassanova's are just fcukin so sad and insecure there computor is there best friend and there right habd is there wife...

Its just about growing the fcuk up and realising that if we continue talking to people and women as we do your going to end up with a fcukin sausage fest on here full of cnuts that dont leave there mums house ...

Its up to us all what we want out of this forum and how we would like to be treated on here, have a laugh definitely, have some banter definitely. but for fcuk sake dont be disrespectful cos that just doesnt wash on here or in life ..


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Enough about Jodie... Eddie Abbew is the man... Saw him on a youtube clip dude looks like he's made outa granite


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> Enough about Jodie... Eddie Abbew is the man... Saw him on a youtube clip dude looks like he's made outa granite


No need for racism


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Another thread turned into drama lmao


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

lukeee said:


> I dont know her personally Queenie so couldnt possibly comment on her.. :whistling:


Her programs, interviews etc... Even if that's not 'her' - that's what she portrays herself to be. She puts herself out there and in the public eye then she should be prepared to be judged...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff:3226805 said:


> No need for racism


Sorry mate but he wouldn't look as good if he was white


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

RXQueenie:3226822 said:


> Her programs, interviews etc... Even if that's not 'her' - that's what she portrays herself to be. She puts herself out there and in the public eye then she should be prepared to be judged...


I thought the chick portrayed herself ok to be fair... I even almost cried when she won I was happy for her... I haven't jabbed for a few weeks think I'm suffering


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> Her programs, interviews etc... Even if that's not 'her' - that's what she portrays herself to be. She puts herself out there and in the public eye then she should be prepared to be judged...


And that is fine and a very fair point.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Her programs, interviews etc... Even if that's not 'her' - that's what she portrays herself to be. She puts herself out there and in the public eye then she should be prepared to be judged...


Has always come across as alright when ive seen her on the tv mate, i saw some program about the bullying she went through as a child and it made me think fair play to her tbh, she picked herself up and has done well for herself!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

lukeee said:


> Has always come across as alright when ive seen her on the tv mate, i saw some program about the bullying she went through as a child and it made me think fair play to her tbh, she picked herself up and has done well for herself!


She turned a negative into a positive. I think most people have done that in their lives. Just most people don't need to shout about it  x


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> She turned a negative into a positive. I think most people have done that in their lives. Just most people don't need to shout about it  x


Think the program was about helping kids that are bullied tbf, if she can use her fame whatever you wanna call it to help others then thats a good thing no?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

lukeee said:


> Think the program was about helping kids that are bullied tbf, if she can use her fame whatever you wanna call it to help others then thats a good thing no?


That's a great thing!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> That's a great thing!


You still not given that hat back yet? :wink:


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

MAybe ruined was harsh, but here is my case in full:

Jodie, I am sure there is not a male on this forum that could resist:










And Jodie now:










I have no idea what has happened but IMO she has ruined her natural looks completely !


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

lukeee said:


> You still not given that hat back yet? :wink:


Lost me there lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

switch said:


> MAybe ruined was harsh, but here is my case in full:
> 
> Jodie, I am sure there is not a male on this forum that could resist:
> 
> ...


x22220!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

switch:3226993 said:


> MAybe ruined was harsh, but here is my case in full:
> 
> Jodie, I am sure there is not a male on this forum that could resist:
> 
> ...


Can't really compare the two photos tho mate

She's modeling in one and what looks to be in the midst of a mid set convo hence the gormless look on her face

Edit: shes not even in the gym


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Ill miss McGru...some of his posts were awful funny and he was a wise guy but no question he crossed the line a few times and as Ive said before...Ive seen bans on other forums for a lot less. Could see it coming a couple a wks ago TBH.

Well done Jodie..the trenchmouth thing woulda finished it for a lesser person...and come on now...doesnt eat meat....she set an almost impossible task for herself.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

mixerD1 said:


> Ill miss McGru...some of his posts were awful funny and he was a wise guy but no question he crossed the line a few times and as Ive said before...Ive seen bans on other forums for a lot less. Could see it coming a couple a wks ago TBH.
> 
> Well done Jodie..the trenchmouth thing woulda finished it for a lesser person...and come on now...doesnt eat meat....she set an almost impossible task for herself.


Where's he gone??


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ban hammer Queenie


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Banned RX.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

switch said:


> MAybe ruined was harsh, but here is my case in full:
> 
> And Jodie now:
> 
> I have no idea what has happened but IMO she has ruined her natural looks completely !


still looks natural and beautiful


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

mixerD1 said:


> Banned RX.


Oh x


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

fitrut said:


> still looks natural and beautiful


Agreed!


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

fitrut said:


> still looks natural and beautiful


Blondes tease brunnetes please that's all what i can say ! Fair play on jodie though she does look tidy and all her time and effort has paid off :wink:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

fitrut:3227061 said:


> still looks natural and beautiful


Much better comparison


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

shes real hot :thumb:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Breda said:


> Much better comparison


yep

the point is, very easy to find and put horrible pics from her past (or poor shoots in the present  ), most important thing what she does now and what example she sets for girls and young women now - shes fit and strong and improved in her looks and attitude.


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

Good on her I say, she has grafted for that and she looks grade A to me.

Too many people on here ready to slag people off for their past or for basically fvck all when in real life sitting behind their computer screens they are to55ers with little or nothing to be proud of or brag about


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

He is mate!



Breda said:


> Enough about Jodie... Eddie Abbew is the man... Saw him on a youtube clip dude looks like he's made outa granite


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

I watched this program earlier and i have to say i really fvcking enjoyed it.

Looking passed the reputation she has and what she has done to herself, it was fascinating to see how dedicated she really is.

Seeing its not actually playing up for the cameras she seems like she has the bodybuilding bug.

Loved the visit to see Ferrigno, Ronnie was looking a bit small.

Jay eating 140 egg whites a day, and all those people that make threads on here saying, "is ten eggs a day too much" :lol: 30 in one sitting.

Think she definitely needs some bulk on her though, even if its a few lbs you can see that she is new to the game compared to the more seasoned competitors. Which her trainer did say.

Good luck to her, would be nice to see where she is in a few years.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

What the hell the nose?



Fat said:


> Agreed!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

The [URL=Project:3227157]Project:3227157[/URL] said:


> He is mate!


He doesn't get his dues if you ask me... Man competed against Coleman and Cutler and held his own yet nobody pays him any mind


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

The guy is one massive lump and a very nice guy to. Have always felt he has been under rated.



Breda said:


> He doesn't get his dues if you ask me... Man competed against Coleman and Cutler and held his own yet nobody pays him any mind


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

The [URL=Project:3227218]Project:3227218[/URL] said:


> The guy is one massive lump and a very nice guy to. Have always felt he has been under rated.


Very underrated... I mean look at him... Not sure when the pic was taken but not many better physiques than his


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Ive said elsewhere I don't really like her personality, I would be horrified if my wife was swearing and cussing etc like I have seen Jodie Marsh do in other programs. However, she is not my wife, and judging her on her achievements in her desire to change her body I think shes done fantastic and I am very proud of her achievements as a fellow Brit.

With regard the attitude towards the women on the forums, Ive had some excellent advice and encouragement, some of their achievements with regards building their bodies has left me envious (and I'm sure others). Well done to the ladies on here you do us proud!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Very odd shaped abs.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

I just think we ie British are just not in with a shout in the big league. They don't like us across the pond!



Breda said:


> Very underrated... I mean look at him... Not sure when the pic was taken but not many better physiques than his


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

The [URL=Project:3227296]Project:3227296[/URL] said:


> I just think we ie British are just not in with a shout in the big league. They don't like us across the pond!


One day bro


----------



## omz187 (Jun 4, 2012)

I'd bang her you know


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Hope your right, but cannot see it for a while! Jay and Dave show!



Breda said:


> One day bro


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

omz187 said:


> I'd bang her you know


 :thumbup1: Are you twelve?


----------



## omz187 (Jun 4, 2012)

No.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

omz187 said:


> No.


  :tt2:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

The Project said:


> I just think we ie British are just not in with a shout in the big league. They don't like us across the pond!


Jodie Marsh is a Brit and she got first and third across the pond!


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Breda said:


> He doesn't get his dues if you ask me... Man competed against Coleman and Cutler and held his own yet nobody pays him any mind


Chalk it down Breda...just qualifying for the O is immense. Love to see the banter out of him on telly with Ash and Carmen (superhot IMO)...great character and seems to be a geninely nice guy with it, no air or graces at all. Great ambassador for the 'sport'. Ive a lot of respect for the man, hes not on telly half enough.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

omz187 said:


> No.


Strange that you act it then, just what this thread needed to prove Milkys point, along with another dose of noscoobys female insight.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitrut said:


> yep
> 
> the point is, very easy to find and put horrible pics from her past (or poor shoots in the present  ), most important thing what she does now and what example she sets for girls and young women now - shes fit and strong and improved in her looks and attitude.


Exactly this I think. One problem Jodie has IMO is that the rather negative perception some people have of her past is still affecting her now, and will probably never completely go away... but I agree with Ruta, she can't change the way she behaved in the public eye in the past, but can redefine what she does now, and I genuinely think she's putting forward a better message now and showing a great attitude... all in all a much better message to young girls who might follow her and be inspired by her.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

alan_wilson said:


> Massive tits.


Bit harsh. Seems like they both helped her with her training quite a bit.


----------



## UKM (Jun 17, 2012)

As shes got so much financial backing, 2 x personal trainers and all the time in the world she should be doing well. I still wouldn't.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

sadly you can exercise an ugly boat face to aesthetics


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kimball said:


> 100% agree, can't like on my phone.
> 
> And any woman who does post is instantly swarmed and *scoobyed *over.


Oh this phrase is going to catch on :thumbup1:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I think she looks amazing


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Don't like her or Katie price. Never have never will.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Thing is its not a personality competition, its a BB'ing comp.

Why cant we admire anyone who gets there bodyfat so low regardless of how much money they have, who they are, who helps them blah blah blah, bottom line is she could have quite easily given up but she didnt.

HOW MANY on here can say the same thing ?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Milky said:


> Thing is its not a personality competition, its a BB'ing comp.
> 
> Why cant we admire anyone who gets there bodyfat so low regardless of how much money they have, who they are, who helps them blah blah blah, bottom line is she could have quite easily given up but she didnt.
> 
> HOW MANY on here can say the same thing ?


I agree, but with millions in the bank anyone could get ripped pretty easy...and the fact that she's a celeb...anyone who trains her is getting the free publicity of doing so.

If I was Harry styles, I could get ripped and massive for nothing quick as the trainers would be jumping at the chance to do so


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Milky said:


> Thing is its not a personality competition, its a BB'ing comp.
> 
> Why cant we admire anyone who gets there bodyfat so low regardless of how much money they have, who they are, who helps them blah blah blah, bottom line is she could have quite easily given up but she didnt.
> 
> HOW MANY on here can say the same thing ?


THIS!!!!!

People need to forget her past and admire her new found love for bodybuilding, she's a fellow lifter, why not show her support? She's helping bring this lifestyle into the public eye and helping others realise how much effort and dedication goes into it. Hats off to her I say!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

badly_dubbed said:


> I agree, but with millions in the bank anyone could get ripped pretty easy...and the fact that she's a celeb...anyone who trains her is getting the free publicity of doing so.
> 
> If I was Harry styles, I could get ripped and massive for nothing quick as the trainers would be jumping at the chance to do so


Lmao it's not as easy as throw money at it and you'll be huge and ripped lol have you seen her latest documentary?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> THIS!!!!!
> 
> People need to forget her past and admire her new found love for bodybuilding, she's a fellow lifter, why not show her support? She's helping bring this lifestyle into the public eye and helping others realise how much effort and dedication goes into it. Hats off to her I say!


And then try rip off fellow lifters by charging £70 for 2.5kg whey.....this is the pish that grinds my gears it's about money. Nowt else.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

badly_dubbed said:


> I agree, but with millions in the bank anyone could get ripped pretty easy...and the fact that she's a celeb...anyone who trains her is getting the free publicity of doing so.
> 
> If I was Harry styles, I could get ripped and massive for nothing quick as the trainers would be jumping at the chance to do so


But this is my point mate, if she's loaded she can just walk away, she doesnt need to put herself thro it.

I really admire anyone from any walk of life that can do this.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

badly_dubbed said:


> And then try rip off fellow lifters by charging £70 for 2.5kg whey.....this is the pish that grinds my gears it's about money. Nowt else.


£70 for 2.5kg whey? Didn't know about that? Links?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Lmao it's not as easy as throw money at it and you'll be huge and ripped lol have you seen her latest documentary?


It's easier for her man she has the support there, the facilities has no job or money worries...I wasn't on about the actual working out part.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> £70 for 2.5kg whey? Didn't know about that? Links?


Jstjodie.com or whatever it is her supps site. Everything is hugely overpriced...


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> £70 for 2.5kg whey? Didn't know about that? Links?


http://www.jstjodie.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=235&products_id=187&zenid=lpggoc6ilgp37dv4es9dvj38f4


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

badly_dubbed:3231550 said:


> I agree, but with millions in the bank anyone could get ripped pretty easy...and the fact that she's a celeb...anyone who trains her is getting the free publicity of doing so.
> 
> If I was Harry styles, I could get ripped and massive for nothing quick as the trainers would be jumping at the chance to do so


No mate... A rich man/woman would need to put in the same effort and follow a strict diet just as much as a poor man/woman... Money will make no difference to aesthetics and work ethic


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

badly_dubbed said:


> http://www.jstjodie.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=235&products_id=187&zenid=lpggoc6ilgp37dv4es9dvj38f4


Cheers mate 

'Skinny whey' lmao, she had to do it didn't she lol yup i see it from your POV now lol cheeky bìtch lol good on her though! There are suckers that will pay that!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Breda said:


> No mate... A rich man/woman would need to put in the same effort and follow a strict diet just as much as a poor man/woman... Money will make no difference to aesthetics and work ethic


I bet a poor man/women with a 9-5 couldn't afford Eddie and carmen to train them lol


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Breda said:


> No mate... A rich man/woman would need to put in the same effort and follow a strict diet just as much as a poor man/woman... Money will make no difference to aesthetics and work ethic


Totally get that...but I'm more on about the lifestyle she has as opposed to the dietary side of things...

Money makes a lot of things a whole lot easier....I'd not have to work 12-14hr shifts if it didn't 

She can easily dedicate days and hours to training and meet with her personal trainers any time of day...I can't cos I gotta go do work to live.


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> i certainly wouldnt walk around in everyday life staring at women and shouting "fcuk me i would smash your back doors in" or some other sh1t like that,.,,


I'm disappointed.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

C.Hill:3231600 said:


> I bet a poor man/women with a 9-5 couldn't afford Eddie and carmen to train them lol


Of course not mate but many bbers hold down a 9-5 so sayin the only reason she's done well is because she's got money isn't right


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Maybe money is the wrong choice of word...

She has the means to dedicate 99% of her time to it and not worry about paying bills 

And I doubt she paid for her training....most celebs get everything for free.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Breda said:


> Of course not mate but many bbers hold down a 9-5 so sayin the only reason she's done well is because she's got money isn't right


Totally agree, many bodybuilders have a 9-5 and a family to look after and still step on stage in amazing nick, I realised this when I watched the first documentary, for me, it takes it off her a little bit, but I'm still amazed at her dedication.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

badly_dubbed:3231627 said:


> Maybe money is the wrong choice of word...
> 
> She has the means to dedicate 99% of her time to it and not worry about paying bills
> 
> And I doubt she paid for her training....most celebs get everything for free.


I think I know what you mean mate... She has an easy life... Yes she does compared to most... But so do the top pros yet nobody begrudges them a victory


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Breda said:


> I think I know what you mean mate... She has an easy life... Yes she does compared to most... But so do the top pros yet nobody begrudges them a victory


VERY valid point mate, no one says " Jay Cuter doesnt have a proper job so he should be in great nick" etc.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Had a look at that protein.

Whey concentrate. Isolate and hydrolysed whey. Not too bad a combo.

L carnitine 500mg

Green tea 360mg

Tiny doses. Not going to do much. IMO.

62 servings compared to 65-67 in most whey supplements.

Not value for money. But if people buy it then why get annoyed. Just as long as you aren't getting ripped off its fine. Like people who pay £100 for a designer t shirt. Absolute tossers but it's not me so I don't blame the companies for exploiting idiocy.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

I dare say LA Muscle are backing her supps line. They have a close affiliation through The Fitness Channel and the prices of their supps and hers are a very similar price.

LA Muscle supps that have been repackaged


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

She's on D max now.


----------



## Se7en (Jun 24, 2012)

thanks milky

going to series link


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm pretty impressed with the girl to be fair. Yes she got world class training from a world class guy, yes she has 24/7 to spend in the gym and yes she's making a mint from the free publicity BUT getting the body ripped and diet on check is just as hard for her as it is for me & all of you.

She was a complete tramp, but she's shown real character. However now with the recent release to her OTT priced whey range which doesn't even compete with the likes of MP, Bulkpowders and especially my fav Pro-10, I expect her to sit back, earn for free and lose some of these well earned gains.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

I'll start by saying that I have the utmost respect for Jodie.

However, I dislike the way that she has now become the "poster child" for female bodybuilders in the U.K.

There are other female BB's who have been at it for years and IMO look far better than Jodie but they don't get any recognition.

Grinds my gears that because she's a "celeb" who's had her baps out a few times and has had a crack at BBing she now gets her own supp line up and her own TV shows.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Did anyone else think Louey come across as a bit of a letch ?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Super_G said:


> I'm pretty impressed with the girl to be fair. Yes she got world class training from a world class guy, yes she has 24/7 to spend in the gym and yes she's making a mint from the free publicity BUT getting the body ripped and diet on check is just as hard for her as it is for me & all of you.
> 
> She was a complete tramp, but she's shown real character. However now with the recent release to her OTT priced whey range which doesn't even compete with the likes of MP, Bulkpowders and especially my fav Pro-10, I expect her to sit back, earn for free and lose some of these well earned gains.


No it isn't.

As badly dubbed mentioned, when you don't have to work, have 2x world class bbers as your PT's/prep coaches, and don't have to worry about money then you are not "the norm"


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> No it isn't.
> 
> As badly dubbed mentioned, when you don't have to work, have 2x world class bbers as your PT's/prep coaches, and don't have to worry about money then you are not "the norm"


Yes but as breda pointed out,

Jay Cutler

Ronnie Coleman

Phil Heath

Branch Warren

NONE of them work and all of them have THE VERY BEST trainers in the world.

Whats the difference ?


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

did yous see the bit were cuttler said he has 140 egg whites a day :0 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

Milky said:


> Did anyone else think Louey come across as a bit of a letch ?


ye but hes from the ere same as arnie both a bit letch


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Milky said:


> Did anyone else think Louey come across as a bit of a letch ?


Excuse the irony here but who the blue hell is that in your avi Milky?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bashy said:


> Excuse the irony here but who the blue hell is that in your avi Milky?


Ha ha, its the wife mate.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Milky said:


> Yes but as breda pointed out,
> 
> Jay Cutler
> 
> ...


Because they're all professional bodybuilders Milky. They don't NEED to work anymore due to money coming in from competions/sponsers etc.

When your starting out as an amateur it's a different kettle of fish. To compare Jodie Marsh to Jay Cutler is taking the p1ss somewhat.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Because they're all professional bodybuilders Milky. They don't NEED to work anymore due to money coming in from competions/sponsers etc.
> 
> When your starting out as an amateur it's a different kettle of fish. To compare Jodie Marsh to Jay Cutler is taking the p1ss somewhat.


Check your reps.

I actually agree with you re the poster girl bit, she hasnt paid her dues, not one bit BUT she( thro other mediums} has elevated herself into a position of being aboe not to work AND get proffessional help.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Milky said:


> Check your reps.
> 
> I actually agree with you re the poster girl bit, she hasnt paid her dues, not one bit BUT she( thro other mediums} has elevated herself into a position of being aboe not to work AND get proffessional help.


Thanks mate.

Don't get me wrong anyone who gets up on stage gets my respect but there's something about her that rubs me up the wrong way a bit


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Don't get me wrong anyone who gets up on stage gets my respect but there's something about her that rubs me up the wrong way a bit


did you watch it mate ?

Very inciteful into the sh*t these athletes go thro pre comp.


----------



## Lewis1 (Nov 14, 2010)

Im not defending her here, but if you watch the DMAX program you can see that she works alongside her training schedule.

Granted, it's not a 9-5 job, I believe it's mainly photoshoots...and before any wise guys cherp up with a response like:

'Hardly hard work that mate. Standing in your kegs whilst someone takes a few snaps'

It's actually much more time consuming than people think.

At the end of the day, good luck to the girl. She's worked hard and you can see the results. Good luck to her with the protein too!

The [email protected] that we call the government are intent on robbing us blind...she's only doing what anyone of us would do if we had the chance


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Milky said:


> did you watch it mate ?
> 
> Very inciteful into the sh*t these athletes go thro pre comp.


I did mate. Nice little documentary. Compared to some of the other bodybuilding docs i've seen it was pretty good. Gives the average "man in the street" an idea of what it takes.

Eddie and Carmen came out of it really well. The line that stayed with me was Eddie "if you don't want to do it, fvck off home then"


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

She came 4th out of 11.

Apparently now going to stick to the drug testing shows as she looks to little in these ones...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

My mate today with JM

He says she didn't even place


----------



## Adarob08 (Jun 22, 2012)

Awesome, and Jodie is a good thing, I know that most don't like her, but when was the last time body builders where on This Morning besides her?


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Who the fcuk watches this morning! am at work



Adarob08 said:


> Awesome, and Jodie is a good thing, I know that most don't like her, but when was the last time body builders where on This Morning besides her?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Adarob08 said:


> Awesome, and Jodie is a good thing, I know that most don't like her, but when was the last time body builders where on This Morning besides her?


LOL what BB would want to go on this morning ffs...


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

badly_dubbed said:


> LOL what BB would want to go on this morning ffs...


Pretty much all of them I would expect !

More fans means more involved means more contestants means more prizes means bigger sport

There is no such thing as bad publicity !


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

I know her nose a little funny, and her recent lip plumping is a little OTT but there is something genuinely attractive about jodie IMO


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

m118 said:


> I know her nose a little funny, and her recent lip plumping is a little OTT but there is something genuinely attractive about jodie IMO


If she offered it on a plate you wouldn't say no put it that way mate lol


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Breda said:


> My mate today with JM
> 
> He says she didn't even place


Im just going by what she put on twitter....4th out of 11 she said


----------



## Lewis1 (Nov 14, 2010)

m118 said:


> I know her nose a little funny, and her recent lip plumping is a little OTT but there is something genuinely attractive about jodie IMO


Yeah free protein if you play hide the sausage with her


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Big_Killers said:


> http://www.jstjodie.co.uk/index.php?main_page=index&zenid=st61jbpo8d35dti9q0l169udf5
> 
> Suddenly it all becomes clear.....£69.99 for 2.5KG protein.


Same as *BSN* in GNC stores


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

£69.95 for 2.5 kg??? omg


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Milky said:


> And we wonder why no women post anymore.
> 
> Are you jealous she looks better than you ?


Gotta agree with this, am gonna repp ur ar$e Milky


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

gymgym said:


> Gotta agree with this, am gonna *repp *ur ar$e Milky


You spelt [email protected] wrong.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> You spelt [email protected] wrong.


I'm so glad you did that. Been resisting for ages, although I was thinking he'd misspelt [email protected]

Sorry gymgym


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> You spelt [email protected] wrong.


A mod should never get the p1ss out of anyone.. brillant example again 




Kimball said:


> I'm so glad you did that. Been resisting for ages, although I was thinking he'd misspelt [email protected]
> 
> Sorry gymgym


No worries  U no a mod so all good


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Breda said:


> My mate today with JM
> 
> He says she didn't even place


dont they train at atlas?


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

Good luck to her but I cant help feel that she isnt natural with her implants and she is simply riding a money bandwagon : having said that the lady works hard even if she pays to be trained and coached unlike most of us, would prefer if she treated it more discreetly rather than having cameras everywhere as it for me belittles the 'sport' and I hope she doesnt lose interest and then find something else to ride as many women have committed many years to training and their efforts are NOT being piblicised

kaza


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Fit4life said:


> Good luck to her but I cant help feel that she isnt* natural with her implants *and she is simply riding a money bandwagon : having said that the lady works hard even if she pays to be trained and coached unlike most of us, would prefer if she treated it more discreetly rather than having cameras everywhere as it for me belittles the 'sport' and I hope she doesnt lose interest and then find something else to ride as many women have committed many years to training and their efforts are NOT being piblicised
> 
> kaza


whereas the copious amounts of make up, tanning, hair extensions/dye is......


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

I think she's hot and whatever she's done in past is past, look at Madonna.. No one female star had been more of a S1ut than Madonna literally soooo I dont think Jodie gives a sh1t lol


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

Tinytom said:


> Had a look at that protein.
> 
> Whey concentrate. Isolate and hydrolysed whey. Not too bad a combo.
> 
> ...


Something a new person to bodybuilding would buy then in a few months think "oh wow I really did waste a lot of money when I could have bought x for half the price"

OTHER BRANDS PER SERVING: £1.81 - £2.30 ----- made me laugh a bit, looks around 70% protein per serving also.


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't quite follow why people rave about how Jodie Marsh is good for the sport. Because I live under a rock, I had to google her and my impression of her is another shallow, insecure, attention-seeker with plenty of issues. Not the type of person I'd prefer as a poster girl for bodybuilding; she just confirms the stereotype and makes it even harder for all the hard-working athletes out there to gain recognition.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

strange obsession with Jodie Marsh on this forum


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Bamse said:


> I don't quite follow why people rave about how Jodie Marsh is good for the sport. My impression of her is another shallow, insecure, attention-seeker with plenty of issues. Not the type of person I'd prefer as a poster girl for bodybuilding; she just confirms the stereotype and makes it even harder for all the hard-working athletes out there to gain recognition.


Couldn't have put it better myself.



Ashcrapper said:


> strange obsession with Jodie Marsh on this forum


Yep, every time she so much as farts in the media a new friggin' thread with the same old comments gets started.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Slag!



Ashcrapper said:


> strange obsession with Jodie Marsh on this forum


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

The Project said:


> Slag!


ive been called worse


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

vtec_yo said:


> She's got her own protein out apparently.


marsh mallows??


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

she wears white socks though- so in my books shes ok. hot.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

jake87:3235468 said:


> dont they train at atlas?


Yea mate you are correct


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I finally watched 'brawn in the USA' last night, was a good show but did she really do that stupid dance in the middle of a competition? I hope that bit was just edited in to attract fans of the dance guys that made a cameo appearance.

Also, I'm still shocked by the big lads 148 egg whites a day!!!


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Super_G said:


> I finally watched 'brawn in the USA' last night, was a good show but did she really do that stupid dance in the middle of a competition? I hope that bit was just edited in to attract fans of the dance guys that made a cameo appearance.
> 
> Also, I'm still shocked by the big lads 148 egg whites a day!!!


Where did you watch it, i cant find it online :/


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2164460/After-Jodie-Marsh-Emma-B-turns-hand-bodybuilding.html


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

On dmax next week Susan Boyle heads to America for ms olympia after 10 weeks of prep.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Whats the full name of jodies female pt?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2164460/After-Jodie-Marsh-Emma-B-turns-hand-bodybuilding.html


It'll be Jade Goody next.

Oh hang on.....


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

hi pooky.


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Just watched her program, I thought she done really well. Comes across as a nice girl too.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

havent seen it yet, have you seen it pooky?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

doggy said:


> havent seen it yet, have you seen it pooky?


 :lol:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Pooky loves Jodie ;-D


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

He used to


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

listen..... i love jodie, shes hot but i cant takeno more of my fone flashing up with jodie marsh thread every 5 mins! :tongue: and i cant work out how to unsubscribe!!!


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

is it going to be repeated?


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

pooky said:


> listen..... i love jodie, shes hot but i cant takeno more of my fone flashing up with jodie marsh thread every 5 mins! :tongue: and i cant work out how to unsubscribe!!!


yeah shes a lovely girl.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2012)

Breda said:


> Poor guy where is he today... Not seen many female posts so that might have something to do with his absence
> 
> The thing with Scoobs is he means no harm but its just cringe worthy when he gets goin


He seems like a nice enough lad. He just comes across as Immature some times.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

pooky said:


> listen..... i love jodie, shes hot but i cant takeno more of my fone flashing up with jodie marsh thread every 5 mins! :tongue: and i cant work out how to unsubscribe!!!


Only every 5 minutes? Surely we can pick up the pace a little


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Wonder what time pooky has to be up for work?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Press buttons poooky


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I'd give her one lolll


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

Dux said:


> Only every 5 minutes? Surely we can pick up the pace a little


 :nono:


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2012)

Dux said:


> It'll be Jade Goody next.
> 
> Oh hang on.....


Controversial


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Dux said:


> It'll be Jade Goody next.
> 
> Oh hang on.....


She may have lost those lb's by now!


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> I'd give her one lolll


ok now its gettin a little more interesting


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I ought stop doing pookys phone, he lives near enough to drive here and beat me up ;-D


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Wonder what time pooky has to be up for work?


5am! good drive to wales for me so no beeping fone all nite wud be ace. thanx


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

pooky said:


> 5am! good drive to wales for me so no beeping fone all nite wud be ace. thanx


Don't come to Wales it's full of welsh people


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> I'd give her one lolll


We've got more in common than I realised!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Is this what that other thread of pookys is about?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Is this what that other thread of pookys is about?


Yup.

Evening Pooky. Look on the bright side of your phone going off all night.

No, sorry there isn't one.


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> I ought stop doing pookys phone, he lives near enough to drive here and beat me up ;-D


i wouldnt beat up a defenceless green bird.

or is that a turtle?


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

Dux said:


> Yup.
> 
> Evening Pooky. Look on the bright side of your phone going off all night.
> 
> No, sorry there isn't one.


well if i was with some mates id be looking pretty popular rite now but its just me n the dog! oh and did i mention, every time my fone goes off my dumb ass staffy jumps out his basket and spins round chancing his tale!!! this actually happens!!!!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

pooky said:


> i wouldnt beat up a defenceless green bird.
> 
> or is that a turtle?


So u would beat up a turtle?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Dux said:


> Yup.
> 
> Evening Pooky. Look on the bright side of your phone going off all night.
> 
> No, sorry there isn't one.


It might be ruined now


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Get him to eat the phone, problem solved.


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Don't come to Wales it's full of welsh people


u a welsh girl then kay?

wales is awesome, beautiful place.

iam always in wales


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> So u would beat up a turtle?


i wud never beat up a green bird but i wud beat up turtle, wud be well east to catch


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> So u would beat up a turtle?


To be fair mutant ninja turtles are well hard! But you have to fight them in dark dingy places, which brings us back to gymgym


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

pooky said:


> well if i was with some mates id be looking pretty popular rite now but its just me n the dog! oh and did i mention, every time my fone goes off my dumb ass staffy jumps out his basket and spins round chancing his tale!!! this actually happens!!!!


Try having an American bulldog that jumps on you when it goes off. #squashed


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Kimball said:


> To be fair mutant ninja turtles are well hard! But you have to fight them in dark dingy places, which brings us back to gymgym


Zut Alors!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

pooky said:


> i wud never beat up a green bird but it beat up turtle, wud be well east to catch


You seem tired, that didn't make a lot of sense?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

pooky said:


> u a welsh girl then kay?
> 
> wales is awesome, beautiful place.
> 
> iam always in wales


I'm from Kent but live in Wales.

.... You've obviously never been to Barry then lol


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm from Kent but live in Wales.
> 
> .... You've obviously never been to Barry then lol


I haven't either.

Where does he live?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Dux said:


> Zut Alors!


Enough with the genetic anger!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Ah I <3 teenage mutant ninja turtles. I was just always gutted they didn't have a pink one.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Dux said:


> I haven't either.
> 
> Where does he live?


Leister. I duno what he's moaning about its not that far BEEP BEEP BEEEEEP


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Dux said:


> I haven't either.
> 
> Where does he live?


Nowhere near Kent but closer to Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah I <3 teenage mutant ninja turtles. I was just always gutted they didn't have a pink one.


I had to watch lots of it with my daughter, along with power rangers, Pokemon and the wwf, which was least believable


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

Kimball said:


> You seem tired, that didn't make a lot of sense?


its been corrected! its all this constant posting! i cant keep up with 2 threads at once :confused1:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Leister. I duno what he's moaning about its not that far BEEP BEEP BEEEEEP


I live near there its only a couple of hours, might as well not bother sleeping really


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Leister. I duno what he's moaning about its not that far BEEP BEEP BEEEEEP


His dog's just had a heart attack.

Scooby will ask you to go with him to the funeral now.


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

i work in kent loads too! infact i work everywhere!!

what like barry island! u live where gavin and stacey live and uncle brin!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

pooky said:


> its been corrected! its all this constant posting! i cant keep up with 2 threads at once :confused1:


Posting, what posting? Ours never gets here until about 9am, complain to post office counters


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

I live near there its only a couple of hours, might as well not bother sleeping really

The locals call it leicester though


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Dux said:


> His dog's just had a heart attack.
> 
> Scooby will ask you to go with him to the funeral now.


I think the only funeral I'd attend with scooby is his own lol


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Dux said:


> His dog's just had a heart attack.
> 
> Scooby will ask you to go with him to the funeral now.


He would but he's just trying to pin point location from the clues Kay has given tonight and asking his mum if he can borrow the car and is it ok to sleep at a 'friends in Wales' for a couple of days. Now where's that camera with the long lens, sh1t he left it in queenies hedge!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

pooky said:


> i work in kent loads too! infact i work everywhere!!
> 
> what like barry island! u live where gavin and stacey live and uncle brin!


Not far from there lol infact my mates house who is from Leister who lives here her house use to be used as a dressing room while she was at work!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh that's how u spell Leicester I'm tired lol


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Not far from there lol infact my mates house who is from Leister who lives here her house use to be used as a dressing room while she was at work!


thats pretty cool.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Kimball said:


> He would but he's just trying to pin point location from the clues Kay has given tonight and asking his mum if he can borrow the car and is it ok to sleep at a 'friends in Wales' for a couple of days. Now where's that camera with the long lens, sh1t he left it in queenies hedge!


Its definately time to cut down my overgrown weeds in the front garden


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

pooky said:


> thats pretty cool.


It's the Gavin and Stacey bus tours in the summer that crack me up lol


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Its definately time to cut down my overgrown weeds in the front garden


why?, will i not be able to peer over the crop to perv thru the window?

oh no i sound like scooby now!!


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> It's the Gavin and Stacey bus tours in the summer that crack me up lol


this does not happen surly?????

ive got the dvds and ive watched them once, id even go as far as saying its a funny series but a tour bus seems a bit much!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Kimball said:


> sh1t he left it in queenies hedge!


That must be one hell of a bush she has :lol:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Oh that's how u spell Leicester I'm tired lol


Is it because your phone keeps going off?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Its definately time to cut down my overgrown weeds in the front garden


You mean in preparation for the arrival of scoobs? I hope you mean that literally and not figuratively?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I think u sounded worse than scooby then least he offered a candlelit dinner lol.

And yes tour buses, all the chippies have signs on about Gavin and Stacey and from the grottiest burger bar (but does the best burgers) the tourists can buy a DVD about Barry island for £4


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Kimball said:


> You mean in preparation for the arrival of scoobs? I hope you mean that literally and not figuratively?


Def not figuratively.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> I think u sounded worse than scooby then least he offered a candlelit dinner lol.
> 
> And yes tour buses, all the chippies have signs on about Gavin and Stacey and from the grottiest burger bar (but does the best burgers) the tourists can buy a DVD about Barry island for £4


But you did have to cook it yourself!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Def not figuratively.


Good, you could have ruined a lot of guys fantasies then


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> I think u sounded worse than scooby then least he offered a candlelit dinner lol.
> 
> And yes tour buses, all the chippies have signs on about Gavin and Stacey and from the grottiest burger bar (but does the best burgers) the tourists can buy a DVD about Barry island for £4


can u get a copy of this dvd? we can watch it when i come stay. i cant promise a candle lit dinner like scooby but ill defo get u one of those barry burgers


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Kimball said:


> But you did have to cook it yourself!


I know how stingey was that ha


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

pooky said:


> can u get a copy of this dvd? we can watch it when i come stay. i cant promise a candle lit dinner like scooby but ill defo get u one of those barry burgers


Make it two burgers plus chips and ketchup, onions and cheese in both burgers plus 2 cans of coke and the £4 for the DVD and you are onnnnnn lol


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Make it two burgers plus chips and ketchup, onions and cheese in both burgers plus 2 cans of coke and the £4 for the DVD and you are onnnnnn lol


bloody hell! ur an expensive date. lets strike up a deal, 2 burgers i can do but we go halfs on the dvd and ill also buy some onion rings and let u have 1.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

pooky said:


> bloody hell! ur an expensive date. lets strike up a deal, 2 burgers i can do but we go halfs on the dvd and ill also buy some onion rings and let u have 1.


Nah not happening, I'm not mad on onion rings. Any other offers?

Last guy I went on a date with took him for food in a place I get it free, never saw him again. Learnt my lesson... Take it allll lolll


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> I know how stingey was that ha


I think it was probably the worst chat up line I've ever seen, literally.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Nah not happening, I'm not mad on onion rings. Any other offers?
> 
> Last guy I went on a date with took him for food in a place I get it free, never saw him again. Learnt my lesson... Take it allll lolll


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Whoops


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Nah not happening, I'm not mad on onion rings. Any other offers?
> 
> Last guy I went on a date with took him for food in a place I get it free, never saw him again. Learnt my lesson... Take it allll lolll


hahah thats a bit stingey.

ok, 2 burgers with cheese and onions, 2 cans of pop, 2 portions of chips with cheese, and some ice cream.

and halfs on the dvd

deal?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

pooky said:


> hahah thats a bit stingey.
> 
> ok, 2 burgers with cheese and onions, 2 cans of pop, 2 portions of chips with cheese, and some ice cream.
> 
> ...


Aslong as the ice cream has a flake in and raspberry sauce then u have a deal lol


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Aslong as the ice cream has a flake in and raspberry sauce then u have a deal lol


mannnnn u r cheeky. ok deal x


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

pooky said:


> mannnnn u r cheeky. ok deal x


Good game


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

pooky said:


> mannnnn u r cheeky. ok deal x


Fridays my cheat day lolll


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Fridays my cheat day lolll


friday it is then. i may as well stay the weekend whilst iam there. make sure we get the gavin n stacey tour scheduled in.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

pooky said:


> friday it is then. i may as well stay the weekend whilst iam there. make sure we get the gavin n stacey tour scheduled in.


Hope u find a nice hotel. And don't forget the third ticket for my boy hahaha


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

ill bring my little girl too then


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

pooky said:


> ill bring my little girl too then


Maybe a bit soon lol


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Bit too quick there I think!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Bit too quick there I think!


He just needs to put up more bigger pictures I can only see a tiny avi lol


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> He just needs to put up more bigger pictures I can only see a tiny avi lol


If you get married do it in leicester then we can come to the wedding too I'm sure you'll get pics as soon as you can get pm'd


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> Hope u find a nice hotel. And don't forget the third ticket for my boy hahaha


explains everything


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Kimball said:


> If you get married do it in leicester then we can come to the wedding too I'm sure you'll get pics as soon as you can get pm'd


After a week of being forum friends I would hope you would travel anywhere for my wedding! Lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

jake87 said:


> explains everything


??


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> After a week of being forum friends I would hope you would travel anywhere for my wedding! Lol


A whole week! Of course we would!!! We've been to Liverpool, Halifax, albufeira and leicester for weddings already this year so somewhere new please.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> ??


Hmmm, jakes a fellow spurs supporter I'm pretty sure so def benefit of the doubt on that one, maybe a joke we just don't get rather than yet another dig


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Kimball said:


> A whole week! Of course we would!!! We've been to Liverpool, Halifax, albufeira and leicester for weddings already this year so somewhere new please.


You'll have to check with pooky can't make go ahead without his opinion first lol.

Jakes done a few to me very similar to that. It's a bit silly really when I'm obviously messing round, least I'm taking the banter and joining in rather than moaning about it which I could quite easily.


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

oh bloody hell!!!! iam not going to be scooby number 2.

kimball u ill have to marry kay.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

pooky said:


> oh bloody hell!!!! iam not going to be scooby number 2.
> 
> kimball u ill have to marry kay.


U ill?

I don't think pooky is keen on the marriage idea. Maybe stick with the burgers lol


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> U ill?
> 
> I don't think pooky is keen on the marriage idea. Maybe stick with the burgers lol


haha ayeh and u said iwas rushing things :tongue:

av a good day people


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

pooky said:


> oh bloody hell!!!! iam not going to be scooby number 2.
> 
> kimball u ill have to marry kay.


Sorry I'm already very happily married


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> You'll have to check with pooky can't make go ahead without his opinion first lol.
> 
> Jakes done a few to me very similar to that. It's a bit silly really when I'm obviously messing round, least I'm taking the banter and joining in rather than moaning about it which I could quite easily.


Very well as well just keep enjoying it and keep training.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Very well as well just keep enjoying it and keep training.


I will


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

She is getting hammered on MT after she came fourth in their comp and had a rant at Eddie and carmen on twitter.

She sounds like a right [email protected]!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

s&ccoach said:


> She is getting hammered on MT after she came fourth in their comp and had a rant at Eddie and carmen on twitter.
> 
> She sounds like a right [email protected]!


yeah, and she seems to be going on the girl who was placed third that was a federation's fix which isnt a very nice thing. i was surprised she was 4th anyway, she was flat and too skinny, good for bikini class but not for bodyfitness IMO


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

fitrut said:


> yeah, and she seems to be going on the girl who was placed third that was a federation's fix which isnt a very nice thing. i was surprised she was 4th anyway, she was flat and too skinny, good for bikini class but not for bodyfitness IMO


In my opinion she seems to have gone from a skinny model with big knockers, to a bit skinner with big knockers.

Not much muscle mass, I would not class her as a bodybuilder.

Most models cud achieve what she has with a diet and trainer and film crew in place.


----------



## Musclegirl (May 8, 2012)

fitrut said:


> yeah, and she seems to be going on the girl who was placed third that was a federation's fix which isnt a very nice thing. i was surprised she was 4th anyway, she was flat and too skinny, good for bikini class but not for bodyfitness IMO


Agreed. She seems to have no real "size" I know she's tiny but there seems to be something missing....


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

s&ccoach said:


> She sounds like a right [email protected]!


You've just realised this?


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Dux said:


> You've just realised this?


Nah mate just scared to voice my opinion coz everyone raving about how dedicated she is and done well.

She couldn't even diet for 14 weeks people on here do it year in year out, juggling a job, kids and a wife.

She moans about eating vegetables.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

She seemed more interested in being boned by her instructor in the programme I watched her in a while back.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Dux said:


> She seemed more interested in being boned by her instructor in the programme I watched her in a while back.


Yeah but she aint a slag is she!! Lol


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Jodie is going to have to sort her boobs out imo, during her posing routine she has to lift them up to show off her abs....not exactly saying 'fit' imo if her boobs are sagging


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

gymgym said:


> A mod should never get the p1ss out of anyone.. brillant example again


Im awesome not brilliant.

However if you dispute this maybe you can email the admin team again complaining about me.


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> Im awesome not brilliant.
> 
> However if you dispute this maybe you can email the admin team again complaining about me.


How come Lorion hasn't replied to my complaints about your mad skillz???? LOL :whistling:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> Im awesome not brilliant.
> 
> However if you dispute this maybe you can email the admin team again complaining about me.


surely a mod or not he has his opinion....he doesnt like her...and has a right not to mod or not.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

badly_dubbed said:


> surely a mod or not he has his opinion....he doesnt like her...and has a right not to mod or not.


Pay no attention to the little French weirdo, he has a God complex.

Which makes it all the funnier when the mods cut him down to size.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

is there any more up to date news on jodie?


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

it says here she wants a boob reduction.

http://www.standard.co.uk/showbiz/jodie-marsh-considering-breast-reduction-big-boobs-look-ridiculous-with-my-ripped-body-7887926.html


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

i never realised she had done so much tv.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jodie_Marsh


----------

